# X trail front control arm replacement



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi 
Curious if anyone has replaced their front control arms?
Mechanic who changed my oil yesterday noted my drivers side control arm ball joint has a fair bit of play in it, and passenger one has a bit of play. Haven't really noticed any change in handling so it was a bit of a surprise, but given the pot holes and age of it now, guess its to be expected. What wasn't was the estimate they gave me. Napa quoted 409.69 Cdn per side plus tax. The Nissan dealer can order them in for 295.68 each. Rock Auto has them for 149 plus taxes and delivery...
So being cheap, couldn't resist ebay where I found a reputable seller who had them for 108 Cdn each including delivery and duty. 
I am curious how long the install process is? Also wondering if I should be changing the link kit at the same time. And can I wait until the spring to do it myself?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

quadraria10 said:


> Hi
> Curious if anyone has replaced their front control arms?
> Mechanic who changed my oil yesterday noted my drivers side control arm ball joint has a fair bit of play in it, and passenger one has a bit of play. Haven't really noticed any change in handling so it was a bit of a surprise, but given the pot holes and age of it now, guess its to be expected. What wasn't was the estimate they gave me. Napa quoted 409.69 Cdn per side plus tax. The Nissan dealer can order them in for 295.68 each. Rock Auto has them for 149 plus taxes and delivery...
> So being cheap, couldn't resist ebay where I found a reputable seller who had them for 108 Cdn each including delivery and duty.
> I am curious how long the install process is? Also wondering if I should be changing the link kit at the same time. And can I wait until the spring to do it myself?


Hi

Do you have any vibration on the steering wheel?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Salut Otomodo
Thanks for replying. Answer is no vibration. It still tracks nicely even with hands off the wheel. Moreover, I am not even getting any clunking sounds over cracks or speed bumps. However, the drivers side ball joint does have a bit of play and the mechanic showed it to me. The RH one has minor movement, but I suspect its within tolerance. Bushings all look pretty good.
I am replacing because they will only get worse, and I suspect the damage to the LH one is fairly recent thanks to our famous pot holes. I am sure it will tighten up the steering even more, and the deal off of Ebay was too good to pass up. I found out they are made in Taiwan for an American company. Some might be paranoid but I have found out that pretty much all aftermarket control arms for the X trail, be they Mevotech or BAW are made there as well. Also OEM ones for GM and the fact Nissan is still manufacturing the T30 X Trail there, means they are probably all from the same supplier.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Both new control arms have been installed. I obviously had gotten used to a little looseness in the steering. Its now like new. 
For anyone having to get this done, not sure why but most places are quoting 3 hours to do both sides and then suggesting you need an alignment done. Having looked at the service manual, it didn't seem that complicated, so I made a few phone calls and found a place that would do it in 2 hours. They didn't think an alignment was required if it was fine before seeing its a fitted part with no adjustment. Reality was it took them an hour, though they still charged me for 2. And no alignment was needed.
Lesson is I got a quote for $1397 Cdn including taxes to replace both, however thanks to Ebay I was able to find quality parts and then have them installed for a total cost including taxes of $402. I love saving a 1000 bucks!!!


----------



## franticvike (Jul 7, 2014)

Do you have a link to the seller from E-Bay you got these from? I went for a 2005 LE scratch and dent special that needs some work on the front suspension so I'm trying to source a few different parts.

Thanks,


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sure--no problem
Here is the link to the ebay store. 
Windshield Wiper Arms, Control Arm items in 2005 Nissan X-Trail store on eBay!

They have both driver and passenger side and ship ups. Really good quality. You will be impressed.

Fix her up nice!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey did you find a rare LE manual? Think those had to be special ordered.


----------



## crosstrail (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Quad,

I just picked up a 2005 SE this summer and I've run into the same problem. Originally I thought I could just replace the struts to fix a creaking noise, but I've since found out that my lower ball joints are in bad shape. Cnd Tire's asking $443 each, plus labour.

So after 7 months, how are the ones from ebay holding up? Do you still recommend them?

Thanks!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes they are awesome. Still looking like new and performing perfectly. Really high quality. Not sure how a place in the States got them, but you shouldn't hesitate. Delivery was by courrier next day. I gave them five stars. Order them and you can thank me afterwards.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Canadian tire must be ordering them from Napa and marking the price up another 10%.
That is what Nissan used to charge for them. By the way I kept one of my original control arms, and compared it to the same side from ebay, and the alloy looks identical and the bushings are good rubber as well. Mechanic said they fit perfectly. Didn't even think an alignment was required afterward.


----------



## krisher (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi there. Did you have to pay duty etc on this part when shipped to canada?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Krisher, welcome to the forum.
I can't remember having to pay any duty or extra fees. I know when you order from RockAuto for example they prepare all customs papers and charges in their fees. And still they manage to be as or more reasonable for better quality part options than pretty much any other place I have found. Plus, their catalog is really useful.
I note the link I posted still has left hand side ones for sale, but no right hand (passenger side) ones. 
Since posting this thread, I have had to replace the left side one a few months ago, as the ball joint got damaged when being removed to install new front bearings. May have been a fluke, but had me wondering about the ball joint quality in the component, which is otherwise excellent. Having heard Beck Arnsley is known for sourcing very good quality ball joints, I ordered one and had it installed. The alloy in it is slightly different but performs the exact same. I only replaced the one this time because the other side was fine and about 1 year old.
If yours are still original, you probably want to have both sides done. You will really feel the difference in how it handles with new bushings and lower ball joints that are part of the new arms. And later, should you replace your front struts it will be like driving a new car.
Which is one last tid bit I will share, struts are wear items that degrade over time, and when they get worn not only is the ride rougher but so to is the wear on the rest of your suspension components, bearings, braking system and tires, quickened. Timely replacement of worn struts will keep it running great and rattle free. If it hasn't been done, and you can possibly swing it financially you should consider having control arms, struts and possibly tie rod ends and sway links all changed out in one shot or over the next year. But otherwise, I admit its only when you change them all you notice the full difference, as I always found that even with something worn or on the way out, the X always drove pretty well and felt safe. 
Anyway how, sorry to be long-winded, good luck.


----------

